# Bella - looking for a new home



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Name: Bella 
Breed: DSLH
Sex: Female
Age: 5
Neutured: Yes



History & Recommendations:

Bella has come from a home with one adult and no children.

Bella can fight with other cats, it is not known how she behaves with dogs.

Bella is a friendly cat but any attention needs to be on her terms so she would need to go to an owner who can read her signals and know when she wants to be fussed. Bella is wary of children so would need an adult only home or a family with children over the age of thirteen. As she is semi-long haired her owner will need to be prepared to groom her regularly to keep her coat in good condition. Bella is an affectionate cat who has a lot of love to give to her new owners and would make a rewarding pet for someone who can give her the love and attention she deserves.

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

*UPDATE:*
Bella is still residing at HULA Animal Rescue and looking for a forever home


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Bella is still looking for a forever home 



HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Bella is still looking for a forever home 

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Bella has now been reserved pending her introduction and homecheck :thumbup:

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Unfortunatly Bella's adoption was unsucessful so she is still looking for a forever home.

HULA Animal Rescue


----------

